# Hop up Snapper I55223 / Tecumseh 5.5hp?



## LS3C6 (Jan 31, 2011)

Starts easy, seems to operate properly and belts appear to be alright... but wish it threw snow farther, clearing a 80x18' driveway and I get 6-8ft of actual throw.

Anything I can do to hop up the performance? Increase rpm? Things to check with this engine commonly an issue?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try checking the belt again. It should be tight and not sunk into the pulleys. If that checks out a search for "Clarence Impeller Kit" could give you some interesting reading. You could increase the engine RPM, but if you go past 3600 which most of them are set for you run the risk of blowing up your engine. The other thing you could try is a 6.5 HP Harbor Freight engine. That will only be easy is your existing engine has 1 shaft for both belts instead of 2. Does your engine bog down under load or just keep running and never seem to be working?


----------



## LS3C6 (Jan 31, 2011)

It'll bog if I try to go through some really wet clumpy salt filled gunk at the end of the driveway as expected, but with normal use it effortlessly clears and throws snow... just not very far

what would I use to check the rpm... read about non contact tachs but how do they "sense" the rpm and where can I get one cheap? How can I physically alter the rpm if it's off?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The RPM is probably pretty close to where it should be.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/327-tach-hour-meter.html

Tachometer & RPM

Adjustments vary based on engine. I am going to guess your engine has a lever on the left side rear by the pull string. There should be a little screw on that linkage assembly that will alter how far max throttle moves it. The screw should be attached to the handle you move and the end up the screw actually moves the other part. The further in the screw is the further it pushes it. You won't notice much difference by increasing RPM though. As I said before, if you go too far you will need a new engine after the connecting rod snaps and blows a hole in the side of it.


----------



## LS3C6 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've decided to not mess with it, today we had 18" of fresh snow and I had drifts over 5ft on my deck/driveway.

I used the machine to clear the snow and while I had to do two passes since it was taller than the inlet of the blower, it performed flawlessly over about 2hrs of combined use today on my 80x18' driveway & sidewalk.

One thing I noticed about throw, If I run the chute fully open it goes a good 15-20ft *IF* i'm blowing towards the wind, but even an extremely minor wind from the opposite direction results in poor throw which I assume i'd need a much higher horsepower blower to compensate for.

Overall, with what i'm clearing and since this was the worst snow storm "since 1978", i'll try to maintain and continue to use this thing for years to come.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

One other thing. Most 2 stage blowers blow better to the right than they do to the left. The arc from the impeller will throw it further than if you arc from the impeller and then slam into the side of the chute and force it the opposite direction.

This guy took a 5.5HP Tecumseh / MTD and switched out to a 6.5 Greyhound engine and said the difference is quite a bit.

http://www.youtube.com/user/vinceleto


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The engine swap worked well, but I don't think his lovely assistant Presilla was very enthused.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> The engine swap worked well, but I don't think his lovely assistant Presilla was very enthused.


She probably said it worked fine before, why are you spending more money on it.


----------

